# Hoyt Spiral Cam Peg



## ICUTSTUFF (Aug 29, 2008)

How many people keep the peg in and how many people take the peg out for string stop on spiral cams? What are the advantages and disadvantages of the peg? What # do you keep the peg in if you use one?


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

I leave it in the 65% hole. The spirals take a little getting used to, the more you shoot them the more you'll like them. To me, taking the peg out, defeats the purpose, in my opinion. I'm a "hinge only" shooter, and don't want the eccess valley, and softer wall that comes with removing the peg. Great cam...


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Peg*

I have moved it on my cam to 1,2, and 3 then taken it out. Did not find taking it out gave me better group. In one it was a bit long, so now it stays in two that is where I sync everything. The thing is to try all of them and maybe you will find one that fits your style/feel better than the rest. I did this on both my UE and CE still ended up in the same spot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I leave mine in.....and in the 65% hole. Taking it out gives you a softer back wall which I don't like at all.


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well.. for me i put it in the 55% hole.. I prefer a lower let-off. As what alot of folk have say " By taking that peg out, it will give you a softer wall" which alot of people do not like it.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Spirals were meant to be shot with that hard back wall you get with the peg. If you don't like that draw cycle, go with a cam 1/2 or a Z3.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Which hole equals what %????
#1 Hole=?%
#2Hole+?%
#3Hole+?%


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I have mine out right now.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

soonerboy said:


> Which hole equals what %????
> #1 Hole=?%
> #2Hole+?%
> #3Hole+?%


Yeah, I have the same question.

Also, if I time the cams with the pin in hole 1 and then I move it to hole 3 the bottom cam is stopping before the top.

If I want the pin in the number 3 hole, do I need to retime the cams so that they are hitting their respective draw stops evenly?

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Same holes on C2 cams?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I still don't know the answer.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

65%, 60%, 55%, and on the longer DL cams 50%. I have the peg in the 55% position on my Vantage elite but at the moment I have it out on my Contender.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

So how are you liking it with the peg out?


----------

